# NuVet Plus



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a problem with a product that claims to cure/prevent cancers, among other problems, as well as the fact that it is used by so many puppy mills and high volume breeders - most who utilize a standard statement from the company indicating that any health guarantee/warranty is null and void if NuVet is not used, and that the company sends a monthly statement to the breeder so that they will know who is ordering and who isn't.


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I have a problem with a product that claims to cure/prevent cancers, among other problems, as well as the fact that it is used by so many puppy mills and high volume breeders - most who utilize a standard statement from the company indicating that any health guarantee/warranty is null and void if NuVet is not used, and that the company sends a monthly statement to the breeder so that they will know who is ordering and who isn't.


 
Your response is puzzling. I was just on the company website, and read the label on my bottle and nowhere on either do they claim to cure or prevent cancer. The closest they come is to claim their product contains antioxidants, which you would expect from a good vitamin.

Your remarks regarding puppy mills: I'm not sure the source of your information,but if they are spending $50 for 90 tabs of a vitamin to give their dogs, that would be a step in the right direction; generally they have a hard time feeding their dogs properly. 

My experience with the product came from a nagging reoccurring hot spots in my dogs years ago. I would talk to breeder friends at shows and they kept referring me to NuVet Plus which I tried and proved a solution to hotspots and I have healthy dogs with hotspots a thing of the past.. Incidentally, these are not high volume breeders or puppy mills; that characterization would be vehemently challenged by these selective , responsible breeders who perhaps breed once or possibly twice a year. Whether or not a breeder or puppy mill makes a whacky claim tied to a product does not make that product complicit with that enterprise. If, however, you can provide information that directly ties the company to adverse performance of their product, this is information that I would find useful and a service the board. 

Please know that I have no axe to grind here and my intent is not confrontational but I have to take issue with such a blanket dismissal of a product that I have years of personal experience with on the basis of some puppy mill or high volume breeder misusing the product or a claim that cannot be directly attributed to the company. 

With regard to the company calling breeders/puppy mill regarding customer buying patterns, I will have to research that claim and get back to you. Many reputable breeders do call for and demand the continuation of high quality dog foods; it may seem unreasonable but they are a demanding and passionate lot. It does sound like a twisted claim that a puppy mill would make to buy themselves a little credibility. What are they going to do void a warranty on account their customers didn't use their recommended vitamin?? Perhaps, they could if they wanted to pursue the issue if a customer took them to court, but isn't that a like turning the light on a roach? You have to ask yourself why so many petowners and veterinarians recommend NuVet Plus. Why THIS vitamin?? Look at all the positive reviews including from boards like ours, that enthusiastically recommend this product. I am, however, going to address this claim by calling the company, when they open today, and a couple of reputable local breeder friends at the GRC and will report back. 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

*NuVet Labs Response*

I had the opportunity today to speak with a gentleman by the name of James Bond, that's right James Bond, at NuVet Labs. I presented your case as you represented it on the board and this is the gist of his response:

He was taken back at first and then was adamant about his companies commitment to shut down puppy mills and in concert with the AKC and Humane Society does so routinely. NuVet Labs monitors large orders to see where they are going and in coupled with consumer tips or complaints initiates an investigation. He reiterated that puppy mills do not generally have a routine vitamin regimen but will often put a weaker or sicker dog on NuVet Plus to try and heal a sick dog. In addition, he stated that while many responsible breeders and ,yes some puppy mills, obligate their customers to continue a NuVet regimen, the company doesn't get involved in any monitoring activity.. period and has no standardized statement of any kind they share with any vendor or breeder. The fact that a puppy mill would use their product and sell a sick dog works contrary to their companies interest; who wants their product associated with a sick animal? No, it doesn't cure cancer and doesn't claim to, but coupled with responsible ownership, it can improve the quality of your dogs life and perhaps work in concert to prolong your dogs life expectancy.

MSNBC recently did a piece on the efficacy of human vitamins and found that we ingest some pretty horrible stuff which prompted them to check animal vitamins. Not surprisingly, they found a lot of toxic materials that you would be shocked at ingesting, including high levels of lead, which were found in many pet vitamins as well.

NuVet Labs has been in business for 14 years and is the _*only*_ FDA approved vitamin lab in the pet industry. Pet Tabs, while manufactured by Phizer is not an FDA approved facility and that MSNBC study found high levels of lead, sugar and fillers in their product though tolerable levels. City water has tolerable levels of human waste, I don't want to drink that either. NuVets product passed with flying colors.

Again, I want to reiterate that I am not trying to be confrontational about this issue but pride myself in researching thoroughly everything I give my Golden's; your challenge to this piece simply set that level of research a level higher an I am glad I did, because I now have yet a greater understanding of the product. If, however, you have any information that refutes any of this content, I wish you would share it so we can use the forum to further investigate the issue. In addition, Mr, Bond welcomes you or anyone to call the company if they have any concerns. (800) 474 9362

These are the facts, you make up your own mind. One need only Google NuVet vitamins and products to see the overwhelmingly positive results owners all over the world are enjoying. Granted, no product enjoys 100% popularity with its consumer demographic but this is, by all appearances, a sound, safe and quality vitamin that I have used for years and will personally endorse..._no kidding_.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

We'll agree to disagree. I know very few reputable breeders who use, let alone REQUIRE that NuVet be used in order to honor their guarantee, and I have seen this tactic utilized for years - mainly by HVB and puppy mills. The company rep can deny it all he wants. The statement used by all of them has been word for word identical. It appears to be similar to other pyramid schemes. And I have indeed seen claims of curing and preventing cancers - again, all worded exactly the same on the websites of HVB's and millers. Trust me, this did not come ROMA.

This has been discussed on GRF before, and at least a year ago I posted the same concerns.


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

I would like to see your evidence that the company claims to cure/prevent cancer or this statement you refer to. I realize I am a newbie on this board but I have been around Goldens a long time, and while the issue may have been discussed with you may making these these allegations, but I think your assertions are short sighted and misleading. Evidence carries a little more weight and the rest walks.

Yes, we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Pez said:


> I would like to see your evidence that the company claims to cure/prevent cancer or this statement you refer to. I realize I am a newbie on this board but I have been around Goldens a long time, and while the issue may have been discussed with you may making these these allegations, but I think your assertions are short sighted and misleading. Evidence carries a little more weight and the rest walks.
> 
> Yes, we'll agree to disagree.


NuVet's website has changed. There is now _very _little information on it, and it does not read the same way as it did even a year or so ago. 
Much of what I had seen on the webpages of mill types and HVB's were word for word what I'd seen on the NuVet site. And while NuVet may not think that they are promoting promoting mills or HVB's, the vast majority of their distributors are exactly that.

However, it is know to be a multi-level marketing scheme, and I stand by my concerns. I will not promote any product, or any breeder who pushes a product that their "health guarantee" is tied to. Period. My choice. You can love the product, and I'm glad it works for you. 

I stand by my opinion. I am entitled to it.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Finn's breeder (who I love) pushed NuVet and I tried it. But really, if you are selling a healthy dog there is no reason for it. It is definitely a pyramid scheme and additional money for breeders. 

I told her I felt this way and she just smiled.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.padillaspetpalace.com/NuVet.html

http://www.rarebulldogs.com/NuVet.htm

http://www.punkhollowkennel.com/index%20punkhollowkennel_013.html

http://www.rockyhollerkennel.com/nuvet.html

http://www.thepuppyranch.com/nuvetlabs.htm

http://www.stefaniesshihtzus.com/nuvetvitamins.htm

http://www.fuzzywuzzypup.com/nuvet_plus.htm

http://www.fancypoo4u.com/nuvet.html


Very few of the myriad of breeders who require NuVet be fed to dogs that they sell do any of the genetic health testing appropriate for their breeds. My guess is that there are any number of puppy buyers who do not continue to use NuVet, which of course voids any health "guarantee", so that if their dog is diagnosed with HD, cardiac problems, kidney problems, etc, which would be, in most breeds, screened for prior to the breeding of any male and female, they don't have to address it. Voila. More money for them - they get a kickback on the sale of the NuVet, they don't have the outlay for costs of clearances, and they don't have to replace/refund on any issues in dogs whose owners do not use the NuVet for the life of the dog. (Or the usual 2 -3 year requirement).


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Finn's breeder (who I love) pushed NuVet and I tried it. But really, if you are selling a healthy dog there is no reason for it. It is definitely a pyramid scheme and additional money for breeders.
> 
> I told her I felt this way and she just smiled.


Are you saying that there isn't a need for a vitamin supplement for your dogs?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Pez said:


> Are you saying that there isn't a need for a vitamin supplement for your dogs?


No, I do not give my dogs a vitamin supplement.


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> http://www.padillaspetpalace.com/NuVet.html
> 
> http://www.rarebulldogs.com/NuVet.htm
> 
> ...



I don't dispute that many of the breeders out there don't perform the necessary due diligence in strengthening their breeding program and certainly this isn't the type of breeder any one of us would buy from. I also don't dispute that there are bad breeders as well, but all breeders who endorse the NuVet line should not be painted with the same brush as all Chevrolet dealers shouldn't be avoided because of a bad apple. 

If you recall the original subject matter of my post was the results achieved from the product, which you can't ignore whether you like the product its delivery system or not. Will this product work for all dogs, do any? However, it certainly merits attention as a contender for someone who is suffering with heat related skin irritations which can be heartbreaking. I have experienced the results first hand and can endorse it without question.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

Abbydabbydo said:


> No, I do not give my dogs a vitamin supplement.


Fair enough, that is your regimen and I respect that.


----------



## Doodle76 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Nuvet*

*I am new to this site as of a couple of minutes ago. 30 minutes ago I ordered 90 wafer tabs of Nuvet. I have done some research and spoke with 2 friends that have used it and after years of battling skin infections/hotspots, their dogs no longer suffer from them. I was skeptical, but it's worth a try. I was at my groomers yesterday (friend for 20 years) and we were once again talking about Spencer's most recent skin infection. She then told me about Nuvet too. She has been supporting it for 2 years, but did not want to tell me about it, until she saw proof that it makes a difference. She said that she had 3 clients that have tried it and 2 no longer have skin issues with their animals and swear by it. The other client felt it made a slight difference, but was not sold on it. Nancy gave me a sample packet to see if Spencer would eat it. I gave it to him this morning and he did. Spencer usually gets 3 hotpots a summer and they always get infected, even though I shave the spot immediately and do absolutely EVERYTHING possible to keep it clean etc... So we then make a trip to the Vet. After a regimen of steroids for 6 days and Clavamox for 10 days, each bill is about $170.00. Take that times 3 visits makes for $510.00 per year. I will need 4 bottles of Nuvet a year that will cost $210.00 a year. I DO NOT CARE how they make their money if this works. It's not about the money for me. I don't mean that I can afford all of this either, but...I love this wonderful soul and when I said I would take care of him I meant it. Do you know how much money is spent on TV & newspaper pet product advertising per year? I think Nuvet is smart for the way they are getting their product out there! They are also able to monitor the product better. I for one am going to keep the jury out, until I know the facts first hand. I also called my Vet and she said that everything in the wafer is good for my dog and it can't hurt. SHE DOES NOT SELL NUVET. One more thing....I AM NOT AFFILIATED IN ANYWAY with NUVET. I am just frustrated, hate to see my dog in pain and do not think that people should bash something they know very little about. You might scare others off that could find relief for the animals they so dearly love. I just hope this works for my best friend!*​


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I know very little about NuVet because the company refuses to post a guaranteed analysis of their product.

Which, in turn, means they could have chicken eyelashes in the stuff for all anyone knows. If the profit margin of chicken eyelashes tanks...they can change their formula and never disclose the change!

It amuses me how some will research dog food forever...but then, like sheep, blindly feed a supplement with no analysis...

To each his own....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a dog who battles hot spots and ear infections... I tried everything under the sun including Nuvet.... Didnt help one bit..


----------



## Doodle76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ugh... Why people have to be so negative and rude is beyond me. We all want the same thing, and that is to do whatever we can for our beloved pets to make their lives better. I did not " Like Sheep, Blindly" purchase this product. I spoke with individuals that have tried it and had success, spoke with my Vet, called Nuvet and I have not read ANYTHING on the internet that this product is harmful in anyway and believe me, if there was something harmful, it would be there. I spent $55.00 to try something that might help my Golden. If it works FANTASTIC!!! If it doesn't I am out $55.00. That is a cheap lesson.
P.S. LibertyME, your kids (Goldens) are beautiful.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Doodle76 said:


> Ugh... Why people have to be so negative and rude is beyond me. We all want the same thing, and that is to do whatever we can for our beloved pets to make their lives better. I did not " Like Sheep, Blindly" purchase this product. I spoke with individuals that have tried it and had success, spoke with my Vet, called Nuvet and I have not read ANYTHING on the internet that this product is harmful in anyway and believe me, if there was something harmful, it would be there. I spent $55.00 to try something that might help my Golden. If it works FANTASTIC!!! If it doesn't I am out $55.00. That is a cheap lesson.
> P.S. LibertyME, your kids (Goldens) are beautiful.


I'm glad you found something that worked for you. I didn't see anything that was negative or rude. LibertyME was posting an opinion, the same as you. 

I'm partial to wanting a guaranteed analysis too, so that if something changes, I can find out. 

There are a variety of ways to handle hot spots; what worked for you, may not work for the next person who stumbles across this thread. Best of luck to your pups.


----------



## Liz Casey (Jun 4, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but I came here researching the vitamins that were required by my breeder and found a warning letter from the FDA stating that they were in violation. This warning letter supports PointGold insofar as NuVet's past claims that their product can cure cancer. These were via testomonials. The FDA in 2016 demanded that NuVet make corrections and deemed that NuVet products were considered unsafe under FD&C Act for new animal drugs.

https://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/2016/ucm525952.htm


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Unsafe within the guidelines of meaning of section 512(a) of the FD&C Act, [21 U.S.C. § 360b(a)], and adulterated under section 501(a)(5) of the FD&C Act [21 U.S.C. § 351(a)(5)]

which are:SEC. 501. [351] A drug or device shall be deemed to be adulterated -

(a)((5) if it is a new animal drug which is unsafe within the meaning of section 512; 
SEC. 512. [360b]² (a)(1)A new animal drug shall, with respect to any particular use or intended use of such drug, be deemed unsafe for the purposes of section 501(a)(5) and section 402(a)(2)(D) unless -

(A) there is in effect an approval of an application filed pursuant to subsection

So basically its not so much 'unsafe' as there was no application on file a year ago. 
I'm a huge fan of their joint supplements- from an anecdotal place they work.


----------



## AnnieO (Jun 9, 2017)

I got an English Cream puppy who was surrendered by the breeder because she was "blind". She has cataracts and a degenerative retina disorder. I immediately started her on NuVet Plus. Her cataracts have gotten smaller, although they are still very much there after 1 year. But they have improved. I don't expect them to go away completely, but it certainly has helped. Love this product!


----------

